# shhhhh....



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:gn Word on the street is that someone is gonna get bombed! :gn


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I can hear them in the air now.:r

View attachment 5269


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Word on the Street . . .

Hmm!

.

.

.

.

KaBoom!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WORD!!!!!!!


CBF:w


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

This could be good!! Wonder who it could be?????? hmmmmmm...LOL

o


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

take cover!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Word on the street is that somebody's gonna get F***ed up from neck up! 

Fo shizzle! 

:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I wonder who's going to get it?!?!?!?!?!

Ron


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Someone is going down...


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Someone is gonna get hit HARD......:SM


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

o o o o o


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't know about you guys...but I don't know who is getting bombed...


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

pnoon said:


> o o o o


might need more popcorn than that...:r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm slightly frightened!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Word on the street is someone had better sandbag their mailbox.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

5thDan said:


> Word on the street is someone had better sandbag their mailbox.


Fleeing the country would be better. Sand won't be enough for this! :gn


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Come on Todd, can we get the three kids hiding in the thing picture.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Someone may need this:


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Come on Todd, can we get the three kids hiding in the thing picture.


:r


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Word, OUCH


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Word on the street is that this is going to be BAD.


Stacey


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Yo, pretty ladies around the world
Got a weird thing to show you so tell all the boys and girls
Tell your brother, your sister and your mamma too
Cause theyâ€™re about to throw down and you'll know just what to do
Wave your hands in the air like you don't care
Gilde by the people as they start to look and stare
Do your dance, do your dance, do your dance quick mamma
Come on baby tell me what's the word

Word up everybody say
When you hear the call youâ€™ve got to get it underway
Word up it's the code word
No matter where you say it youâ€™ll know that you'll be heard

Now all you sucker DJ's who think you're fly
There's got to be a reason and we know the reason why
you try to put on those airs and act real cool
But ya got to realise that you're acting like fools
If there's music we can use it we need to dance
We don't have the time for psychological romance
No romance, no romance, no romance for me mamma
Come on baby tell me what's the word

Word up everybody say
When you hear the call you've got to get it underway

Low
Dial â€œLâ€� for Low
Câ€™mon all you people say
W.O.R.D. UP, W.O.R.D. UP, W.O.R.D. UP, W.O.R.D. UP


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Word on the street is ..... SOMEONE better buy another humidor!!!!!!!


You are going to get your [email protected]@ handed to ya BIG TIME!!!!!  


That's all for now.


Shawn


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

ya I heard someones gonna get bitch slaped:sl bad


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Highlight my text below if you would like to see who is going to get bombed.

I can't believe you thought I would tell you!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> :r


Thats the type of devestation I'm talking about.:w


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

word is im always last to hear the word  :tg :sl


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love this stuff.

Bring it on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I know one thing, this will be talked about for a very long time on CS


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

No gettin around it, this one is gonna hurt. :hn


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> No gettin around it, this one is gonna hurt. :hn


Hurt??? Hurt??? This one is going to leave a mark for a long time. Might cause emotional damage too. :u All I can say is :mn are on the loose.

Stacey

PS. Man this is gonna be good.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Word on da Shkreet, someone gonna get *BEAT* down!!!:bx


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Say it baby!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good lord, this look like a biggie :mn


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Word on the street is that evens the big bad ass Kangaroo's Down Under have even been disturbed.

Man it's coming from all directions.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Awww now we've gone and done it. We've pissed off the Kangaroo's!!! Great, just great!


:r


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh, the anticipation to see who'll get blown up. It's going to be mayhem everywhere.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i hear the air raid sirens....


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

This one is gonna leave a crater!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=1203433

nuff said...


----------

